
OpenTitan – Open sourcing transparent, trustworthy, and secure silicon - dankohn1
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2019/11/opentitan-open-sourcing-transparent.html
======
uzero
Trustworthy and Google don’t go in the same sentence. This will either try to
do AMP on silicon or will get cancelled within few years. That’s the Google
way.

------
jasonvorhe
> The OpenTitan project is managed by the lowRISC CIC, an independent not-for-
> profit company with a full-stack engineering team based in Cambridge, UK,
> and is supported by a coalition of like-minded partners, including ETH
> Zurich, G+D Mobile Security, Google, Nuvoton Technology, and Western
> Digital.

So much for this being a Google-led project with evil intend.

~~~
ratmice
> engineering team based in Cambridge, UK

Had me hoping this might something related to CHERI, but no signs to suggest
that. :(

------
zaro
This comimg from Google make me think of distopian scenarios.

